# garage sale find,but what is it ??



## island schwinn (Apr 21, 2012)

picked this up today because i wanted the license plate.any ideas what it is? i'm not into lightweights.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 21, 2012)

couple more pics.hope it can be identified.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 22, 2012)

*Close Ups Blurry....*

Cant see anything clearly. Set your camera to finite and look at the pics before you post them


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 22, 2012)

Very cool, with an early Cyclo dreailleur.  Looks vaguely French, and probably from the 1940's to 1950's.  What make are the brakes?  I need to go to more garage sales.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 22, 2012)

Are the tires 650b?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's some information on the derailleur:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/standardcyclo.html


----------



## Boris (Apr 22, 2012)

The crown on the fork looks similar to the one on my 1970 Peugeot UO8. The similarities end there, and I'd THINK that your bike certainly predates 1970. Sorry, I guess I'm not really any help.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 23, 2012)

i got a little history on the bike from the seller.it was purchased new by her grandfather in the 50's while he was in belgium.
the pics are bad due to my cellphone.my camera is out of commission.

thanks for the link andrew.the tires on it now are actually for schwinn S7 fitment.

only id on the bike is P.R. bicycles.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 23, 2012)

Belgium seems to have had dozens of small bike builders, and bike shops with their own badges.  Yannick ( who hasn't posted here for a while) is from Belgium and might be able to help.  What are the other components on the bike?  It looks like a nice mid range sporty/touring bike, but does it have mid range or top of the line components?  It's only a three speed, and the built-in racks are nice.   Since radnonneur bikes are so popular now it should be easy to find a new home for it!
http://www.johnpiazza.net/frenchbikes.htm


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll wager 50s French or Belgian.  Really cool, whatever it is.  Try this site for a bunch of Euro fans;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage
And look up Sheldon Brown's tire size chart.  I sorta remember one of the french sizes being sort like one of the Schwinn sizes.


----------



## sam (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a simplex derailer---see the "S" on the shifter.
French city bike. Nice fenders.Cool brakes too.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's that chart;
http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html
650c.


----------



## titus (Apr 23, 2012)

*saxxon???*

looks like a late saxxon build to me (late 40's) and I don't know of many manufacturers that "hard" mounted the rack, or used those brakes and shifter/derailer as a standard but saxxon so this is new to me.  course it could just be that I don't know enough hehe!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 23, 2012)

sadly,after a real close inspection,this bike will be relegated to wall mount staus.the frame shows a stress point at the neck from an impact.probably ok,but i wouldn't want to be responsible if it failed.i'm considering selling it as a display piece or for parts.i'll put together a list of components tomorrow.anyone interested?


----------



## jackomeano (Apr 28, 2012)

*Parts ?*

Cool frame to bad its got French threads. I would agree on 50s french bicycle!  Come on you can ride it.


----------

